# Converting Fifos Electric Boiler from 9kw to 6kw



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

only one I've come across was a 18 kw duel element duel contactor setup by heatstore. If you know ohms law you should be able to calculate the current for a given resistance.
while not wishing to be condescending it would appear that you are considering fitting this to a *Domestic property* this would require either part "p" approved contractor or Building control legally.

Secondly electric heating =Hitlers gas bill


----------



## Mattilda Ltd. (Oct 14, 2008)

sparkie said:


> only one I've come across was a 18 kw duel element duel contactor setup by heatstore. If you know ohms law you should be able to calculate the current for a given resistance.
> while not wishing to be condescending it would appear that you are considering fitting this to a *Domestic property* this would require either part "p" approved contractor or Building control legally.
> 
> Secondly electric heating =Hitlers gas bill


Yeah, cheers mate. I've been an electician for over 15 years. Unfortunatly, this property is a flat that doesn't have gas. I'm replacing storage heaters. There are 3 x 3kw modules inside the boiler, switched by contactors, controlled by a pcb. The problem with this one is different elements are used depending on demand for heat. Its supposed to be the most economical on the market. The problem I have is, I dont want to disconnect the element used to "top up" or maintain the room temperature. If I do then the next element wont come in until the temperature drops considerably. That doesn't make for a very comfortable living environment. 

I know what I want to do is "do able" I'm just trying to gather info to make things more straight forward...

Thanks for your time sparky.

Have a good one!

Mattilda


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you tried looking at the pcb to see if the contactors are labeled. also if you disconnected the heating load you just fool the system's thermostats/sensors and run it up to see how it behaves.
If I sounded abrupt it is generally because the format of your question sounded like a diy one.


----------

